# Unexpected new pet



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I was sitting at my computer 
when all of the sudden I hear a loud
buzzing noise and I see a brown streak 
go flying past my head and land on my wall.

I looked at it from a distance and saw it was big
so I grabbed an empty critter keeper and caught it.

When I got a close look at it I relized that it is a 
praying mantis. I dont know about you but Im pretty 
suprised because I live in Nebraska and I dont see stuff
like this everyday.

Anyway I need some advise on how to keep this thing.
Substrate, water, humidity, temp.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pic 1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pic of me dropping my camera as the mantis flew
off the lid and at my face


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

is it legal to keep em?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> is it legal to keep em?
> [snapback]1187311[/snapback]​


 yes but the ones from other countries are not


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> furious piranha said:
> 
> 
> > is it legal to keep em?
> ...


im pretty sure its illegal to keep any native species, supposedly native mantises are endangered so would be illegal to keep but either way I wouldnt worry about feds busting down you door. Ones from other countries are not illegal as long as their not endangered.

As far as careing for it i would keep it in atleast a 1 gallon critter cage but bigger is always better. You could use multch for substrate or anything that could hold moisture even paper towels look out for mold or fungus.
Mist for water atleast 2 times a day but dont saturate. temp, room temp is good enough. Feed it once a day, crickets make a good meal. Mantises are cool to keep because the can be handled and dont seem to fear being handled. I had some that would jump on to my hand when I would put it in their cage. I personally wouldnt keep a wild caught, makes me feel like Im robbing it of its life, but thats your decision. I once caught one and kept it for a day and let it go. I would let it go however if it doesnt eat for a few days. Good luck with him.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yes they are so illegal thats why the people from http://www.swiftinverts.com/
are not importing them anymore except for american ones

"BECAUSE OF RECENT ENFORCEMENT BY THE U.S.D.A. LAWS IN PLACE ON IMPORTING EXOTIC MANTIDS, WE REGRETFULLY HAVE NO MANTIDS AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME. FUTURE MANTIDS AVAILABLE WILL BE OF U.S. ORIGINS. KEEP CHECKING BACK FOR SOME FUTURE FANTSTIC MANTIDS! THANK YOU!"

this is from there site

http://www.swiftinverts.com/


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> yes they are so illegal thats why the people from http://www.swiftinverts.com/
> are not importing them anymore except for american ones
> 
> "BECAUSE OF RECENT ENFORCEMENT BY THE U.S.D.A. LAWS IN PLACE ON IMPORTING EXOTIC MANTIDS, WE REGRETFULLY HAVE NO MANTIDS AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME. FUTURE MANTIDS AVAILABLE WILL BE OF U.S. ORIGINS. KEEP CHECKING BACK FOR SOME FUTURE FANTSTIC MANTIDS! THANK YOU!"
> ...


I stand corrected. Must have happed not too long ago, I was able to get them a little over a year ago.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mantis are great. the part of georgia i live in we see em all the time. right now there is one right next to me outside actually on my moms plumeria tree that has been there ever sense it was born the beg. of this summer. all you need to feed em thoguh is crickets that are the right size and mist em every so often. also mantis are ambus hunter so make sure you have plenty of hiding places.
J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

So it's illegal for me to keep a mantis that flew 
into my house in the middle of the night?

Im not even sure as to what kind it is.
I just know that this is only the 2nd live
mantis I have ever seen.

Anyone else with any experience on them?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> So it's illegal for me to keep a mantis that flew
> into my house in the middle of the night?
> [snapback]1187693[/snapback]​


no because its from here


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

heres a nice site for a caresheet

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/mantids/mantid_care.html


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> heres a nice site for a caresheet
> 
> http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/mantids/mantid_care.html
> [snapback]1187746[/snapback]​


Thanks


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Pic of me dropping my camera as the mantis flew
> off the lid and at my face
> 
> 
> ...



















Omg i cant stop laughing at that. I dont know why but i cant.

If u dont wont to keep him, it would make for a cool feeder.

I would sh*t my self if i woke up to one of those guys on my chest.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im definately gonna keep it,

Its very very aggressive, evertime 
I get close to look at it, it starts 
swinging at me its pretty cool.








Im glad somebody else
thought that pic was funny


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LoL that dropping the camera pic is classic!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> LoL that dropping the camera pic is classic!
> [snapback]1188333[/snapback]​


You think I could win

non piranha potm with it??


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > LoL that dropping the camera pic is classic!
> ...


doubt it but MIRACLES are known to happen so go for it


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

SPOT THE MANTIS

i wanted a orchid mantis too but USDA made them illegal to import


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, that is awsome.

that would be really cool to have


----------

